# Volhard Aptitude Test



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We have completed the Volhard Aptitude tests on Abbie's remaining pups.
Looks like more working Boxers coming. Here's the results;

Results for T litter
Volhard Aptitude Test
Sire  Wizard
Dam- Abbie
Boxer

Tucker Tess Tippie Tara
Social Attraction: 2 1 3 2
1-	Came readily, Tail up, jumped, bit at hands
2-	Came readily, tail up, pawed, licked at hands
3-	Came readily, tail up

Following: 3 1 2 4
1-	Following readily, tail up, got underfoot, bit at feet
2-	Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot
3-	Followed readily, tail up
4-	Followed readily, tail down

Restraint: 2 3 3 2
2-Struggled fiercely, frailed
3-Settled, struggled, settled with some eye contact

Social Dominance: 3 3 3 3
4-	Cuddles up to tester and tries to licked face

Elevation Dominance: 3 3 3 4
3- No struggle, relaxed
4- Struggled, settled, licked

Retrieving: 2 2 3 3
2- Chases object, stands over object, does not return
3- Chases object and returns with object to tester

Touch Sensitivity: 3 4 3 5
3- 5-6 seconds before response
4- 3-4 seconds before response
5- 1-2 seconds before response

Tucker Tess Tippie Tara


Sound Sensitivity: 3 3 3 3
3- Listens, locates sound, and walks there curiously

Sight Sensitivity: 1 1 3 3
1-	Looks, attacks, and bits
2-	Looks curiously, attempts to investigate 

Structure: All puppies are correct in structure



Averages : 2.4 2.3 2.8 3.2




Tucker, Tess, Tippie
This dog is dominant and can be provoked to bite. Responds well to firm, consistent, fair handling in an adult household, and is likely to be a loyal pet once it respects its human leader. Often has bouncy, outgoing temperament: may be too active for elderly, and too dominant for small children. 


Tara
This dog accepts human leaders easily. Is best prospect for the average owner, adapts well to new situations and generally good with children and elderly, although it may be inclined to be active. Makes a good obedience prospect and usually has a common sense approach to life.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry, how old are they now?

This is really interesting. I'm glad you posted this.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Eight weeks and two days old. They were eight weeks the day we tested them.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Does this test seem to be accurate and widely accepted as a preview to the dog's personality???
I did it for Bella and got these results:
Social Attraction - 2
Following - 2
Restraint - 1
Social Dominance - 2
Elevation - 3
Retrieve - 3
Touch Sensitivity - 1
Sound Sensitivity - 4
Sight Sensitivity - 1
Structure - Good in my eyes :lol: 
I did the test based on her at 10 weeks old when I picked her out, and how she is now at 14 weeks old (two weeks after she has been with us). The tests has remained consistent.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Liz, I see this dog as being like the three in our litter.

This dog is dominant and can be provoked to bite. Responds well to firm, consistent, fair handling in an adult household, and is likely to be a loyal pet once it respects its human leader. Often has bouncy, outgoing temperament: may be too active for elderly, and too dominant for small children. 

Looks like the makings of a good working dog to me.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Jerry. It kind of sounds like her, but I'm not really sure, because I may be seeing things in her that are wishful thinking or may be misunderstanding some of her behaviours.
I'm taking her on Wednesday for an evaluation with a guy who does Schutzhund, RingSport and PP. He's a good evaluator I trust his judgement. I took a dog to him many years ago and he was right on the mark about the character of the dog. I've seen him and his dogs and his students at many Schutzhund trials and they do well, and he's done well with training PP and detection dogs. I'm hoping for a good evaluation.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Don't tell him about the test you did and just see what his conclusions are.
After he's told you what he thinks then tell him the test results. Should be fun if nothing else. 
Liz, if you would please send me a PM and tell me who he is. I may know him if he's been doing Schutzhund. You can tell me here but you may want to be discreet.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Just for anyone else who may have read this thread, the evaluator has also been in the Ringsport circle for many years, but I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Jerry, Bella is doing good. We have noticed that she does not bark at the bite toy on the rope, even when the decoy is behind a blind and bounces it out and draws it back in. She does get exited and pulls hard to get the bite toy though. When he brings it in reach of her she is right on and takes it away with enthusiasm. She does keep it for a while and then is prone to bite the hand when reached for it. He said not to worry about the barking, that it will come. Although, she barks at home at any sound that is not common to her or any other dog bark or hearing doors that are not her own doors. These are alert barks and they seem to be defensive in nature. The other night, I was moving a large vase with really tall bamboo stalks to the upstairs. She was on the upper landing around the corner and just saw these strange things coming up the stairs. She instantly bark loud and low and ran to the top of the stairs to meet what was coming her way. I am looking at this as a sign of a good defensive side to her ??? Not so much a fear induced defence, would I be correct in this judgment. The other thing she does sometimes when she is outdoors is bark at something in the dark or daytime and then lay on the step and stay quietly watching. When I go to let her in, she prefers to stay on the step and keep guard. Is this another good sign of confident defence as opposed to fear defence??

Edited: When I said Bite the hand when reached for the bite toy, I mean when the toy and rope are already on the ground and the decoy is going to pick it back up.


----------

